# Browning Slayer..........



## KYBobwhite (Nov 29, 2007)

If your coordinates are in decimal minutes and in wgs 84, I hate to tell you but your not living where you thought you were. Your coordinates in this format indicate that you are in Pennsylvania. You live in the Blue Mountains and are considered a hermit. You also live off the land often dine on tree bark and squirrel brains. You also have a Bluetick hound named ........"Phil." I got all of that info from my GPS. Unbelieveable, huh. Oh, I almost forgot...your cabin is painted orange.

Seriously, let me know if I'm wrong on your coordinate system.


----------



## LTRRTL (Nov 29, 2007)

KYBobwhite said:


> If your coordinates are in decimal minutes and in wgs 84, I hate to tell you but your not living where you thought you were. Your coordinates in this format indicate that you are in Pennsylvania. You live in the Blue Mountains and are considered a hermit. You also live off the land often dining on tree bark and squirrel brains. You also have a Bluetick hound named ........"Phil." I got all of that info from my GPS. Unbelieveable, huh. Oh, I almost forgot...your cabin is painted orange.
> 
> Seriously, let me know if I'm wrong on your coordinate system.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2007)

KYBobwhite said:


> If your coordinates are in decimal minutes and in wgs 84, I hate to tell you but your not living where you thought you were. Your coordinates in this format indicate that you are in Pennsylvania. You live in the Blue Mountains and are considered a hermit. You also live off the land often dine on tree bark and squirrel brains. You also have a Bluetick hound named ........"Phil." I got all of that info from my GPS. Unbelieveable, huh. Oh, I almost forgot...your cabin is painted orange.
> 
> Seriously, let me know if I'm wrong on your coordinate system.



What.. Are you upset you can't afford a 2nd home?? Maybe if you would have went to UGA you could have instead of living in the trailor you can't afford to pait Orange and not able to have a dog...

The coordinates aren't exact but I do have a piece of property in that general area... It's not where I live.. I live in Gwinnett county...


----------



## KYBobwhite (Nov 29, 2007)

*Blast you Browning Slayer*

Your flag waves faster than mine. You haven't heard the last of me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2007)

KYBobwhite said:


> Your flag waves faster than mine. You haven't heard the last of me!!!!!!!!!!



What can I say... It's hard to exterminate pests... They keep coming back!....


----------



## KYBobwhite (Nov 29, 2007)

*The only reason your flag waves faster....*

is because of all the hot air your generating!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2007)

KYBobwhite said:


> is because of all the hot air your generating!




What's wrong with that pic? That pic is from the eighties and everyone had a mullet back then! Are you just jealous UGA had more hair on his head than you did back then and probably do to this day...
I guess thats why UGA was the only mascot to make it on the cover of Time magazine.. Cause he is the "TOP DAWG"!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Nov 30, 2007)

*UGA, top dawg?*

Actually I think UGA is the best mascot in the conference. Don't misinterpret my poking fun at you and UGA. They are my second most favorite in the SEC. Red and black were my high school  colors and "G" was the first letter from my home town. We often used Georgia-ish hats, etc. for our baseball uniforms.


----------



## chadair (Nov 30, 2007)

KYBobwhite said:


> Actually I think UGA is the best mascot in the conference.



yeah that sweater he wears has everyone trembling

before all of you UGA fans have a fit about me making fun of your mascot, let me say it's just a joke, but the sweater needs to go. It reminds me of some guys letter jacket


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Nov 30, 2007)

The sweater is the best part of it. 

I love my Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2007)

chadair said:


> It reminds me of some guys letter jacket



Now you're just making more fun of the "Dork" from the Ga Tech thread.... It's still funny!!!

And may UT fall again tomorrow and silence you Fulmer lovers!!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Nov 30, 2007)

*I really sense deep hatred for the Big Orange.....*

in all of your posts, even when you're trying to be cordial. To each his own.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2015)

KYBobwhite said:


> in all of your posts, even when you're trying to be cordial. To each his own.



You are correct.. I have a DEEP HATRED for the Vols!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 30, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You are correct.. I have a DEEP HATRED for the Vols!!



especially now that we've learned Peyton was loading up on HGH while playing there...what a thug


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 30, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You are correct.. I have a DEEP HATRED for the Vols!!



and that is an under stated.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 30, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> especially now that we've learned Peyton was loading up on HGH while playing there...what a thug


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 1, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


>


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


>



They say the biggest sign of steroid use is hair loss. Eyebrows are apparently the 1st to go.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 1, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> They say the biggest sign of steroid use is hair loss. Eyebrows are apparently the 1st to go.
> 
> View attachment 862569



He has alopecia areata. Good to see you make fun of ppl for things they can't help. Classy


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 1, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> He has alopecia areata. Good to see you make fun of ppl for things they can't help. Classy


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> He has alopecia areata. Good to see you make fun of ppl for things they can't help. Classy





The kid has a bald gene. Suck it up.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 1, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> The kid has a bald gene. Suck it up.



Kids with autism have a bad gene do you make fun of them too? I'd bet you do. Sad


----------



## SGaither (Jan 1, 2016)

Easy Toyo, the leader of his noles got sent home early (criminal activity maybe?) then the other crminoles got exposed by Houston. He's b*tt hurt and lashing out. Give it a couple days and all things will be good again.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 1, 2016)

I know he's hurt and prolly mad after watching 10rc bec he wished his team looked that good. Still leave making fun of a kid and a disorder he has out of it. As little as it sounds I'm sure he wouldn't want ppl making fun of his kid if he had it. Just saying..that's low down.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Kids with autism have a bad gene do you make fun of them too? I'd bet you do. Sad



Big difference. He's a grown man with a bald head. You act lIke he's handicapped. Give him a permanent marker and he looks just like everyone else.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2016)

SGaither said:


> Easy Toyo, the leader of his noles got sent home early (criminal activity maybe?) then the other crminoles got exposed by Houston. He's b*tt hurt and lashing out. Give it a couple days and all things will be good again.





Those kids were raised in the ghetto, how dare you make fun of who they are. They can't help the way they were raised.



toyota4x4h said:


> I know he's hurt and prolly mad after watching 10rc bec he wished his team looked that good. Still leave making fun of a kid and a disorder he has out of it. As little as it sounds I'm sure he wouldn't want ppl making fun of his kid if he had it. Just saying..that's low down.




That's it, I just wish we had a team as great as 10rc. 

I can assure you, my son has a bald gene as well. And when he gets grown I'll make fun of his bald headed self too. Won't be any mama's boys raised around here.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2016)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Can't we all just get along?





NO!!!




You can't put a buncha wanna be thugs together and expect peace and harmony.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2016)

Dang, this thread is 8 yrs old, who dug up the dinosaur??


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, this thread is 8 yrs old, who dug up the dinosaur??



It's like a batch of bourbon.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 1, 2016)

the thread title says it all.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, this thread is 8 yrs old, who dug up the dinosaur??



Slayer of course. He's getting nervous waiting for the savior to get to Athens.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 1, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Slayer of course. He's getting nervous waiting for the savior to get to Athens.



Him and dually got their tats in black ink just in case it don't pan out. Will add some color later tbd.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 1, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Him and dually got their tats in black ink just in case it don't pan out. Will add some color later tbd.



the vol qb could get some eyebrows tatooed on too.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 1, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> the vol qb could get some eyebrows tatooed on too.



He's an aerospace engineer not a thug!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> the vol qb could get some eyebrows tatooed on too.





Maybe that HGH they're giving out at UT will make em grow back.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 2, 2016)

Only thugs have tattoos


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 2, 2016)

I knew there was something in those "bricks" Butch be laying


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2016)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I knew there was something in those "bricks" Butch be laying



They are made out of spent fuel rods from the Oak Ridge reactor.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 4, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Big difference. He's a grown man with a bald head. You act lIke he's handicapped. Give him a permanent marker and he looks just like everyone else.



Handicapped?? Only from the Neck up! He did choose to go to Vol country.. Maybe they waxed his eye brows as a hazing ritual.. No telling, the Vol hillbilly's are some VERY strange folks..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 4, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Handicapped?? Only from the Neck up! He did choose to go to Vol country.. Maybe they waxed his eye brows as a hazing ritual.. No telling, the Vol hillbilly's are some VERY strange folks..



a tree with few branches


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 4, 2016)

The Hills Have Eyes 


UT edition


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> a tree with few branches





SpotandStalk said:


> The Hills Have Eyes
> 
> 
> UT edition


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 11, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> a tree with few branches



Isn't that EVERY family tree in Tennessee?? There are not many different DNA strands in Tennessee..


----------



## KYBobwhite (Jan 11, 2016)

*You realize*



Browning Slayer said:


> Handicapped?? Only from the Neck up! He did choose to go to Vol country.. Maybe they waxed his eye brows as a hazing ritual.. No telling, the Vol hillbilly's are some VERY strange folks..



There's was reason for picking Georgia to film Deliverance in. I've always thought little slayer probably bears a strong resemblance to that banjo pickin boy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> There's was reason for picking Georgia to film Deliverance in. I've always thought little slayer probably bears a strong resemblance to that banjo pickin boy.



One thing is for sure.. The folks in Deliverance still had a few more sets of DNA strands in their family tree than the folks in Tenersee.. Tennessee is nothing more than a dumping ground for trash and a step below Mississippi as one of the most worthless states..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> One thing is for sure.. The folks in Deliverance still had a few more sets of DNA strands in their family tree than the folks in Tenersee.. Tennessee is nothing more than a dumping ground for trash and a step below Mississippi as one of the most worthless states..



And if it wasn't for Pigeon Forge and Dollywood there wouldn't be much of an economy in that worthless crap hole of a state..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2016)

Daily Vols and the state of Tennessee sucks!


----------



## Kowtown (Jan 14, 2016)

Slayer?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 14, 2016)

He sure can pick a banjer cant he?


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 14, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> There's was reason for picking Georgia to film Deliverance in. I've always thought little slayer probably bears a strong resemblance to that banjo pickin boy.



They picked Georgia because everyone would know it was a movie.  Had they done it Tennessee, too many would have thought it was a family reunion.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 14, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> They picked Georgia because everyone would know it was a movie.  Had they done it Tennessee, too many would have thought it was a family reunion.



Actually it was a movie filmed in Georgia about a real family reunion in Tennessee.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> They picked Georgia because everyone would know it was a movie.  Had they done it Tennessee, too many would have thought it was a family reunion.



Not to mention GA is a lot nicer for a camera than Tennessee!



elfiii said:


> Actually it was a movie filmed in Georgia about a real family reunion in Tennessee.



THIS!

VOLS SUCK!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 14, 2016)

Vol sux for 55 alex


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 10, 2016)

6, I think you are right.. 4x4 and KYbobwhite are one in the same..

But then again, aren't all Vols related?


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 10, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> 6, I think you are right.. 4x4 and KYbobwhite are one in the same..
> 
> But then again, aren't all Vols related?



4x4 was in the weather forum the other day pretending to be from Dalton, Ga. instead of chattsworth.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 10, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> 4x4 was in the weather forum the other day pretending to be from Dalton, Ga. instead of chattsworth.



HAHA nope I work in Dalton I specifically said that too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 10, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> HAHA nope I work in Dalton I specifically said that too.




they have a chicken plant in dalton too


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 10, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> they have a chicken plant in dalton too



Slayer got me in there with him but Im starting on the pluck line


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 10, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Slayer got me in there with him but Im starting on the pluck line



congrats on the new job. BTW, it seems that NICKEL BACK is solely RESPONSIBLE for us in north ga not getting any SNOW on MONDAY.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 10, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Slayer got me in there with him but Im starting on the pluck line




Where else would I have a Vol working? Those Degree's from UT are equal to a middle school graduation here in GA..


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 10, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Where else would I have a Vol working? Those Degree's from UT are equal to a middle school graduation here in GA..



there you go again slayer; always thinking of others. congrats on the new job again 4x4.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 10, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> there you go again slayer; always thinking of others. congrats on the new job again 4x4.



Dental Insurance is REALLY cheap on my Vol work force..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 10, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> congrats on the new job. BTW, it seems that NICKEL BACK is solely RESPONSIBLE for us in north ga not getting any SNOW on MONDAY.



Ive never liked nickel.

And thanks fellas I can now afford to buy my fav beer steel reserve!


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 10, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Ive never liked nickel.
> 
> And thanks fellas I can now afford to buy my fav beer steel reserve!



congrats on the beer and job. 


NICKEL BACK is a total dawg. He hates everyone except dawg fans. Still, it is not right that he is depriving us from getting snow on Monday.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Feb 10, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> 6, I think you are right.. 4x4 and KYbobwhite are one in the same..
> 
> But then again, aren't all Vols related?



Nope different dudes. 4x4 has more patience than I do with children.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 10, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> Nope different dudes. 4x4 has more patience than I do with children.



So, you are related?


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 10, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So, you are related?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 11, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So, you are related?





Matthew6 said:


>


----------



## KYBobwhite (Feb 11, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So, you are related?



No sir we are of no relation.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> No sir we are of no relation.



And you call me nuts... You tell me I'm obsessed with the Vols but you are obsessed with me!


----------

